# ??Buying water 4 water changes??



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

the water from my tap is highly chlorinated and i want to start buying water in those 5g bottles i was wondering what would be the best type of water to put in my tank.

4 7-8" rbp's


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

there are Dechlorinators out there

go to kensfish.com or bigalsonline.com to buy them, or get them from ur local pet store.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

i think that woudl get kind of costly if you had to do a water change on a 100 plug gallon tank, i think it would be worth it to buy the chems to toss in the water to get rid of the chlorine and higher or lower ph and that!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just get a water conditioner...no need to buy water.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

im guna buy water what aould be the best? plz

cost is not a problem.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

just do what we all do, buy conditioner


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

if ur going to buy water dont, just buy an r.o filter, it will pay for itself


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

dude just buy some high quailty water conditioner and YOU'LL be set.

...or R.O. FILTER!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> the water from my tap is highly chlorinated and i want to start buying water in those 5g bottles i was wondering what would be the best type of water to put in my tank.
> 
> 4 7-8" rbp's


My fish personally love Fiji water but at @ 8$ a gallon its unpractical for 400+ gallons of water . 









All joking aside, if your serious about water quality and are willing to spend the money buy yourself a reverse osmosis system w. auto top off system. Right now I have a r/o system but im still trying to figure a way to get the auto top off.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Get Seachem Prime.
Great value if you consider the gallons ratio it gives you.
Plus I've only heard good things.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> Get Seachem Prime.
> Great value if you consider the gallons ratio it gives you.
> Plus I've only heard good things.


howlong do u leave your water sit out for? do you use large buckets or something?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Seachem Prime is good and also aqua-safe...these 2 are top quality conditionars..


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

RBP7 said:


> Get Seachem Prime.
> Great value if you consider the gallons ratio it gives you.
> Plus I've only heard good things.


howlong do u leave your water sit out for? do you use large buckets or something?
[/quote]

water conditioner works almost instantly, you dont have to let your water sit.
Seachem Prime is excellent


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

water conditioner works almost instantly, you dont have to let your water sit.
Seachem Prime is excellent
[/quote]

so u go directly from the tap 2 your tank then add the conditioner or do you put ur water in 5g juggs, add conditioner then add to the tank?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can get a bottle of declor at Walmart for couple of bucks.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

> so u go directly from the tap 2 your tank then add the conditioner or do you put ur water in 5g juggs, add conditioner then add to the tank?


I add the water conditioner to the water that is about to be put into the tank to ensure its safe before I put it in with my fish.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

you can add the conditioner to the new water before you put it in your tank or you can simply add the conditioner to your tank before you put in the new water. Either way has proven to be effective for me


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

water conditioner is the way to go


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

soon2breed said:


> you can add the conditioner to the new water before you put it in your tank or you can simply add the conditioner to your tank before you put in the new water. Either way has proven to be effective for me


i put mine in the tank and then add water


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

shut off the filters b4 ur going to add the new water. add the new water, with ur conditioner. let it sit for like 30 sec- a min, then fire up the filters again


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

dechlorinated city water vs rebuilt r/o or bottled water. A no brainer imo.

If you are looking for the best water quality, save your $ and buy a r/o unit. buying bottled water or buying r/o water from the petstore gets expensive, esp when you make 500+ gallons a month for water changes.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i always unplug my filters when doing water changes

im renting a townhouse right now, dont you have to mount the r/o system in the water lines? if so when i buy a house i will get an r/o system but if not i will get one really soon.
thanx


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> all joking aside, if your serious about water quality and are willing to spend the money buy yourself a reverse osmosis system w. auto top off system. Right now I have a r/o system but im still trying to figure a way to get the auto top off.


ExOdus
I use a float switch (click here) with my RO unit and it works great for an auto top off. it comes in side-mount or top-mount.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Canso said:


> all joking aside, if your serious about water quality and are willing to spend the money buy yourself a reverse osmosis system w. auto top off system. Right now I have a r/o system but im still trying to figure a way to get the auto top off.


ExOdus
I use a float switch (click here) with my RO unit and it works great for an auto top off. it comes in side-mount or top-mount.
[/quote]

Can,
I use a side mount float valve by coralife. Im actually trying to figure out some way to rig up an auto top off for all my tanks. The easiest way would be if I had sumps, but none of my tanks run on sumps. Its tedious to make so much water, rebuild it, empty tanks then to pump the water from the storage can to the tanks. I still have yet to come up with a cost effictive simple solution.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

RBP7 said:


> i always unplug my filters when doing water changes
> 
> im renting a townhouse right now, dont you have to mount the r/o system in the water lines? if so when i buy a house i will get an r/o system but if not i will get one really soon.
> thanx


----------

